# best leaper in european hoops?



## connseanery (May 24, 2003)

i've heard names such as: 

mikael pietrus (pao orthez) 
boris diaw (pao orthez) 
alain digbeu (real madrid) 
viktor khryapa (cska) 
sergei monya (cska) 
misan nikagbatse (snaidero) 
andres nocioni (tau) 
aleksandar pavlovic (buducnost) 
christos tapoutos (aek) 
michalis pelekanos (peresteri) 

mentioned as being athletic amongst the international players. for those that have seen these players, how would you rank their athleticism and leaping ability? also are there any other players not often mentioned that have extraodinary hops?


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

I've seen sergey monya, khryapa and piëtrus but in ranking piëtrus definitely comes first, he's got the skills in my opnion already then khryapa but last monya he's still young. Still needs to learn a lot but he's a very promising player but if that dude would get drafted teach him a little english first  :yes:


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

Nocioni is my favourite, he can play in NBA whenever he wants, IMO, although is a bit short.
Nikagbatse is pretty interesting too, but maybe needs to mature mentally (physically fears nothing) for few years in Europe.


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

Marko Milic hands down. id you see the clip were he dunked over a car   that was sick


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

hmmm...Marko Milic broke the board of a basket once in a final four game (97'). He can jump man...

u left Walter Hermann out of ur list... another amazing athelate in Europe. 

Nocioni has alot of strength, but I don't think he's such a brilliant leaper. he's good, but not something else...Nikag is a great leaper, but I think the title, from the list u gave, must to go to Pietrus or Diaw.


----------

